# Software > Linux >  ubuntu

## koki

HOAAAARRYYYY!!!!


Το ubuntu να δεις πως αποδίδει!!

Ένας ένας σαν τα κοτόπουλα ubuntiaζονται!

Έχω γίνει ο μεσσίας του ubuntu! 

Προσδοκούμε ανάσταση Grumpy και ζωή στο μέλλοντα Breezy αμήν.

----------


## sinonick

postαρε screenshots me merikes vasikes efarmoges...

(dc++ μέσω wine, κανα καλό player, κανα openoffice, κανα CS......)

και θα γίνει το ubuntu ότι έγινε το mikrotik για τους ταρατσοrouters  ::

----------


## sinonick

επίσης πες τους με ειλικρίνεια (αν μπορείς) οτι δεν σου λείπει τίποτε σημαντικό από τα windows... και πως οτι εφαρμογή χρειαστείς βρίσκεις πάντα μία ανάλογη για linux....

----------


## koki

> επίσης πες τους με ειλικρίνεια (αν μπορείς) οτι δεν σου λείπει τίποτε σημαντικό από τα windows... και πως οτι εφαρμογή χρειαστείς βρίσκεις πάντα μία ανάλογη για linux....


Windows είχα να χρησιμοποιήσω ουσιαστικά χρόνια. 2002 να ήταν το τελευταίο Win installation που επέζησε άνω του 2μήνου; Το CS με έριξε στα ναρκωτικά. Αλλά τα έκοψα  ::  με λίγη cedegόνη. 

Οπότε.. τι να σου πω...

Από το Mac μόνο μου λείπει λίγο το Photoshop και αυτό γιατί δεν ξέρω να χειρίζομαι καλά το Gimp, αλλά και πάλι ούτε το Photoshop ξέρω να χειρίζομαι καλά  ::   ::   ::  

Για να καταλάβεις τα Windows μου είχαν vim, xchat, open office, abiword, (cygwin κατά καιρούς -όταν είχα συνηθίσει το irssi ειδικά), gimp, κλπ. 

Oπότε αν μου λείπει 1 πράγμα από τα Windows, στα Win μου λείπουν περί τα 15 πράγματα από το Linux  ::  

Στο θέμα μας: http://www.koko.awmn/Screens

----------


## sinonick

--EDIT--
το 10o ποστ της ημέρας πήγε χαμένο  :: 
ή μάλλον όχι....


Βάλτε όλοι Ubuntu!!!

----------


## koki

iii ti gyftaki!! τις κάνω μουβ :>

----------


## JS

kubuntu παρακαλώ....

----------


## Belibem

Ubuntu screenshots
http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slide ... 30&slide=1

ψήνεστε?  :: 

more gnome? ->
http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slide ... 34&slide=1

----------


## koki

Δε μας κάνει κανείς κάνα σπλιτ στους ubuntu λάτρεις;

----------


## nske

Πολύ Mac-οφέρνει το gnome σου koki  :: 
Πάντως απ' ότι ακούω το Ubuntu αρχίζει να μαζεύει λαό παντού  ::

----------


## Cha0s

It's more like δικιά σου μαλακία.

Τελείωσε το Update που έβαλες να κάνει και το είχα αφήσει όπως είναι μέχρι το πρωί και έκανα απλά ένα reboot και τον πούλο  ::  


Το X με πια εντολή το ρυθμίζεις;
Πετάει ένα error ότι δεν βρίσκει κάποιο default font ή κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## koki

Kαλά μισό θα σου πω στο ΜΣΝ τι να κάνεις.

----------


## Belibem

check this out
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth

----------


## sinonick

κι εγώ με το ubuntu όποτε έκανα το ρημαδοupdate νεκρό το μηχάνημα :S οπότε δεν έκανα το Update και τελείωσε  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Παιδιά αύριο με το καλό, θα πρέπει να υπάρχει στα ΝΠ repository. 
> 
> Stay tuned.


Υπάρχει wireless repository;

----------


## alasondro

ubuntu.alasondro.awmn

Είναι ακόμη σε δοκιμαστική φάση αλλά πρέπει να παίζει καλά...

Δοκιμάστε το και πέιτε μου εντυπώσεις

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15952

----------


## aangelis

> ubuntu.alasondro.awmn
> 
> Είναι ακόμη σε δοκιμαστική φάση αλλά πρέπει να παίζει καλά...
> 
> Δοκιμάστε το και πέιτε μου εντυπώσεις
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15952


στο source.list βαζουμε κάτι τέτοιο;


```
deb http://ubuntu.alasondro.awmn/ breezy main restricted
deb-src http://ubuntu.alasondro.awmn/ breezy main restricted

deb http://ubuntu.alasondro.awmn/ breezy universe
deb-src http://ubuntu.alasondro.awmn/ breezy universe
```

----------


## koki

@ aangelis : το post που κάνεις quote περιέχει link στο τι να βάλουμε στο sources.list!

Tα sources (deb-src) δεν θα διατηρούνται πολύ φρέσκα όμως, προς το παρόν το σκεφτόμαστε για 15μερο update αλλά θα δείξει...

----------


## Belibem

Το πρώτο μου post απο Ubuntu!  ::   ::   ::  
Θέλει ακόμα κάτι μικρορυθμίσεις αλλά είναι ήδη λειτουργικότατο!

Το set up που με βολεύει προς το παρόν καλύτερα:
mail: Thunderbird (ξέρει κανείς καμια lightweight εφαρμογή για να διαβάζει κανείς μονο το address book? - πχ αν ψάχνει ένα τηλ)
music: Amarok (αν και KDE είναι απίστευτα καλύτερο απο ότι άλλο)
video: Μplayer-k7
Theme: clearlooks (τι άλλο?  ::  )

Aν στήσω και το wine για κανα photoshop,cs,macromedia δεν πρόκειται να ξαναμπουτάρω σε win 
 ::

----------


## Billgout

Ερώτηξις!

Γιατί το @%#@# αγαπημέμνο λειτουργικο δεν κρατάει τις ρυθμίσεις (πχ. DNS) και πρέπει κάθε φορά να τα ξαναβάζω χεράτα?
ε;
ε;
ε;
 ::

----------


## koki

γιατί ΚΜΕΚ



(κάποια . έχεις κάνει)

----------


## Billgout

μπααααααααααααααααα  ::

----------

